# Point and Shoots?



## m8547 (Jun 22, 2015)

It seems like most people on these forums use big DSLRs, myself included. But I'm wondering how many of you use Point-and-Shoot cameras on a regular basis? (I'm purposefully excluding mirrorless interchangeable lens cameras since they can deliver DSLR level image quality, but they still don't quite fit in a pocket).

I had a Panasonic Lumix ZS3, but I've decided to sell it. I often found myself carrying it instead of my T3i sometimes because it's convenient, but when I look back at the images they aren't that great for anything but web size viewing. The small sensor results in a wide depth of field, so none of the shots have good subject/background separation. If I zoom in at 100% there are awful JPEG artifacts even though I have it set for "fine" or whatever the highest quality is called. It would be considered medium quality at best using Photoshop settings. It's a step up from cell phone quality, but phones are catching up these days. I'm sure there compact cameras out there now with better image quality. 

So I'm wondering if any of you use a point and shoot in some situations where a DSLR is too cumbersome?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 22, 2015)

I have a PowerShot S95 and S100, which I used to use when bringing a dSLR wasn't feasible. Those cameras are now my daughters', and the EOS M has become my 'point-n-shoot'. Does a great job at it – big sensor for it's size, small size particularly with the 22/2.


----------



## Don Haines (Jun 22, 2015)

I have one of the Olympus "Tough" p/s cameras that I bring with me in the canoe and kayak. My DSLR might survive a bit of rain, but this sucker works underwater


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Jun 22, 2015)

I see utility in a point and shoot, if it has 30x zoom. Otherwise it is not as small as a cell phone, and the image quality is not as good as APS-C sensors.


----------



## patrickfd (Jun 22, 2015)

I use a Canon G15 sometimes when I don't want to carry the DSLR. I have got some great pictures with it.


----------



## Hillsilly (Jun 23, 2015)

I have a Fuji X100 which I use a lot. You'd need big pockets, but still noticeably smaller than a DSLR.


----------



## dcm (Jun 23, 2015)

Like Neuro, upgraded my S series to an M, now M3 which I consider a point and shoot with the 22. Nice thing is it can easily become a MILC if you add a few lenses. I use it about half the time now.


----------



## Hjalmarg1 (Jun 23, 2015)

patrickfd said:


> I use a Canon G15 sometimes when I don't want to carry the DSLR. I have got some great pictures with it.


+1, I have taken excellent pictures with my G15 that can rival many others from DSRL in terms of IQ and resolution, despite its small sensor


----------



## troppobash (Jun 23, 2015)

I use a G1XMII for travelling and when I am not able
to take the DSLR.

It takes wonderful shots and suits my needs.


----------



## Kristofgss (Jun 23, 2015)

A polaroid cube is actually my favourite as it's really the entire point-and-shoot minimalism. No settings, no viewscreen, just push the button and it gives nice results in all kinds of places where you wouldn't be taking photos otherwise. It can be immersed in water as well.
Other than that, I also use casio exilim because they have the weird electronic functions like 100fps, slow motion shooting where you pick the best image out of thirty frames, multi-shot exposure and other nifty things.
I have a Nikon S01 for the size, but that shoots horrible pictures  I really went for the brand name without too much reviews there.


----------



## old-pr-pix (Jun 23, 2015)

+1 for G15. Viewfinder is lame and AF is on the slow side; but overall it's a great little camera.


----------



## tayassu (Jun 23, 2015)

I got a Panasonic LX100 for myself this spring. I use it for weekend holidays, walks and will take it on my backpacking trip through Scotland this summer. It takes gorgeous images, despite only being 13MP, the AF is absolutely great and the controls are DSLR-like.


----------



## DaveNixon (Jun 23, 2015)

I have a Canon S120 and really like that it fits in my pocket. I primarily use it instead of my 5D II because it travels so easily. Features I regularly use are manual mode and touch screen focus point. I really like that I can take it into concerts and get decent pictures that I would not get if I just had my cell phone with me. Concert lighting can be very challenging which helps keep my skills (somewhat) sharpened. I sure do wish the S120 would allow me control over audio volume though! Even though I've been a loyal Canon customer for over 30 years, my next purchase (soon!) will probably be a Sony DSC-RX100 IV. I've been waiting for canon to upgrade the S120, but I'm running out of patience.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 23, 2015)

DaveNixon said:


> I have a Canon S120 and really like that it fits in my pocket. I primarily use it instead of my 5D II because it travels so easily. Features I regularly use are manual mode and touch screen focus point. I really like that I can take it into concerts and get decent pictures that I would not get if I just had my cell phone with me. Concert lighting can be very challenging which helps keep my skills (somewhat) sharpened. I sure do wish the S120 would allow me control over audio volume though! Even though I've been a loyal Canon customer for over 30 years, my next purchase (soon!) will probably be a Sony DSC-RX100 IV. I've been waiting for canon to upgrade the S120, but I'm running out of patience.



Be careful with the Sony. Its good, but is a 70mm equivalent focal length useful for concerts? Its pretty limiting. The G7 might work better and it has a surpurb lens. Look at your photos and see what focal length you use.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 23, 2015)

DaveNixon said:


> I've been waiting for canon to upgrade the S120, but I'm running out of patience.



There may be an S130, that's an update. IMO, the upgrade from the S120 is the G7X.


----------



## Rahul (Jun 23, 2015)

I have a Sony RX 100 that I use occasionally, but then the usage has been going down steadily over the past year. I find myself increasingly using the iPhone for casual shots in situations where carrying a DSLR is not possible. 

Hmmm ... This thread has got me thinking. Maybe I should put the Sony RX100 up for sale.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 24, 2015)

Rahul said:


> I have a Sony RX 100 that I use occasionally, but then the usage has been going down steadily over the past year. I find myself increasingly using the iPhone for casual shots in situations where carrying a DSLR is not possible.
> 
> Hmmm ... This thread has got me thinking. Maybe I should put the Sony RX100 up for sale.



If you don't use a camera that is dropping in value every month, no matter how good it is, sell it before its value drops to $10.


----------

